# Pork loin ham in the smoker



## crankybuzzard (Dec 1, 2015)

16 days ago, I cut up most of 2 full size pork loins to cure for some loin ham.  This "ham" that I make starts out as Canadian bacon, but after the cure, I skip the part that "makes" it CB.  All I do is cure it in Pop's brine for around 14 days, let dry in the frig for ~24 hours t o get a pellicle, and then smoke it until I get an internal temp of 145ish. 

I'm not too good at step by steps, that's Bearcarvers domain, he has more patience and takes better notes!  :biggrin:

So here's a few in progress shots to get the ball rolling. 

The loin chunks fresh from the frig, still in the brine.  I use a food safe lug that has a lid for brining/curing loins and bacon.  To keep them submerged, I put a plate, or plates, on top of them.  












image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 1, 2015







The loins after dumping the curing solution.  Interesting colors this time, maybe Chef Jimmy or BearCarver can chime in.  I've cured a lot of CB in a wet brine before, and never had the brownish color like I did this time.  Smelled good, so it went with it. 












image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 1, 2015






Had to do a fry test after soaking for 30 minutes.  Yep, good flavor!












image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 1, 2015






All dry and ready to net up












image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 1, 2015






Netted and ready to smoke!












image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 1, 2015






In the smoker to dry a couple of hours at 130 degrees












image.jpg



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 1, 2015






Now, to answer the question that comes up now and then, why I use netting for my CB and loin ham.  

I use the netting because I can put more in the smoker at once without using multiple racks.  I like the shape it gives the loin, and finally, I really like the marks it leaves on the mini "hams".   :biggrin:


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 1, 2015)

I am in.    But what do you skip?  Not to make it cb?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 1, 2015)

c farmer said:


> I am in.    But what do you skip?  Not to make it cb?



I don't coat the outside with anything.  No pepper, no cornmeal, etc....  I also should have noted, that when I normally make CB, I add herbs to my liquid.   Basil, sage, thyme, peppercorn, and some juniper berry. 

When I make this (3rd time) I just do Pop's brine.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 1, 2015)

Time to add some smoke...

[VIDEO][/VIDEO]


----------



## gary s (Dec 1, 2015)

Pretty cool video, I like those hanging pics.   Looking good    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 1, 2015)

That is a cool vid.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 2, 2015)

Smoked with apple pellets in the new tube to 145°.  The color looks good, they smell great, but the flavor, OH MY!  Loving this stuff!

I brought the smallest piece to work with me today so my resident guinea pigs could try some...It lasted less than 5 minutes between 4 of us!!

The other 6 "mini hams" are sitting in the frig and will be vac packed tomorrow evening.  I work until 2330 tonight.













ham001.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 2, 2015


















ham002.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 2, 2015


















ham003.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Dec 2, 2015


----------



## gary s (Dec 2, 2015)

Hey CB  where do you get your netting ?

Gary


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 2, 2015)

gary s said:


> Hey CB  where do you get your netting ?
> 
> Gary


Butcher-Packer.  I have 4 sizes.  Not sure what length the rolls are, but they last a LONG time.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 2, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I don't coat the outside with anything. No pepper, no cornmeal, etc.... I also should have noted, that when I normally make CB, I add herbs to my liquid. Basil, sage, thyme, peppercorn, and some juniper berry.
> 
> When I make this (3rd time) I just do Pop's brine.


That's funny you should say that:

This last batch I Dry cured, I skipped the CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder, to make it more like Ham, and it worked.

I even mentioned it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/238504/canadian-bacon-step-by-step-2015#post_1492670

Can't help you with the Brownish color---Must be a Wet Brining thing.

Your Final product looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-----------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Cute little Bag Hams!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 2, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> That's funny you should say that:
> 
> This last batch I Dry cured, I skipped the CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder, to make it more like Ham, and it worked.
> 
> ...


I saw that last night!  I almost commented, but figured I'd wait.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This is the 3rd time I've done it like this, and all thus far have said keep on doing it.

The first time I did it I was going to coat a few pieces and totally forgot to.  It was a GOOD mistake to make!  Here's the first round I did.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233746/making-a-little-canadian-bacon-ham

I'll have more in the brine soon, the bride called and said she gave one of the larger pieces to her mother tonight.  It must be good if mom in law is willing to slice and package it herself!

Thanks for the points!

I looked up the spots, it was a combination of the wet brine and O2.  Ugly, but still safe.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 2, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Smoked with apple pellets in the new tube to 145°.  The color looks good, they smell great, but the flavor, OH MY!  Loving this stuff!
> 
> I brought the smallest piece to work with me today so my resident guinea pigs could try some...It lasted less than 5 minutes between 4 of us!!
> 
> ...



That looks awesome CB, nice job !     

:beercheer:


----------



## b-one (Dec 2, 2015)

Wow,they look great! :drool:


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 2, 2015)

Man that looks great.    I gotta get me some netting.   I have seen several uses for it


----------



## worktogthr (Dec 2, 2015)

They always say you eat with your eyes and the netting definitely gives it that ham look.  Awesome cook!  Points!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 2, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Man that looks great.    I gotta get me some netting.   I have seen several uses for it



When I do long pepperoni logs, I net it after casing instead of using a string at the top.  I had some twine fail once and lost a 5# chub of pepperoni on the fire.  The netting holds up really well with ham bag hooks. 



worktogthr said:


> They always say you eat with your eyes and the netting definitely gives it that ham look.  Awesome cook!  Points!



I like the look of it as well, and I've had quite a few family members comment on it when I've used it on other things too.  

Thanks for the points!


----------



## tropics (Dec 3, 2015)

CB that looks fantastic,I don't coat my Canadian bacon most times

Richie


----------



## disco (Dec 5, 2015)

Sorry to be late to this.

First let me say your finished ham looks terrific and I would love some.

Point.

There was a discussion between the difference between back bacon and ham. There isn't a lot of difference IMHO. However, when I do back (Canadian) bacon, I use a dry cure and smoke it all the way.

When I want to do a loin ham, I use Pop's brine with a slight variation. I smoke it as a cold smoke for 4 hours and then a couple of hours at 160 F. That gives it a nice colour and smoke taste. The internal temperature of the ham is usually only about 100 F after that.

Then I wrap it in plastic wrap and steam it to an internal temperature of 150 F.

Here is the link to a post where I used this method.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/180911/loin-hams-bless-me-pop-for-i-have-sinned

I find the texture this way is more ham like with a moisture texture than the smoke all the way through which I think gives a drier bacon texture.

Just my humble opinion.

Disco


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks Disco!

Not sure how I missed your thread before, but I'm all over that!  The "ham" does come out a bit dryer than I'd like, so next go around I'll try your process!  I bookmarked it.


----------



## disco (Dec 6, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Thanks Disco!
> 
> Not sure how I missed your thread before, but I'm all over that! The "ham" does come out a bit dryer than I'd like, so next go around I'll try your process! I bookmarked it.


I hope you like it!

Disco


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 5, 2016)

Might make some of these soon as I love the idea of having thin sliced ham for sandwiches and I got a couple of pork loins in the fridge.  What smoking temp did you use after the drying period? Did you inject or was the meat thinner than 2 inches?  Thanks!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 6, 2016)

I start at 130 for a couple of hours and then add smoke and bump to 150 for 30, up to 170 for 30, and then take it to 225 to finish.  When I hit 145ish IT, I pull and allow them to rest and cool on my countertop.

I injected the loin chunks 3 or 4 times each  I placed the needle at approximate center and pumped.  After pumping, I dropped them into a brine bucket for a couple of weeks.

Let us know if you try it, it's good stuff.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 6, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> I start at 130 for a couple of hours and then add smoke and bump to 150 for 30, up to 170 for 30, and then take it to 225 to finish.  When I hit 145ish IT, I pull and allow them to rest and cool on my countertop.
> 
> I injected the loin chunks 3 or 4 times each  I placed the needle at approximate center and pumped.  After pumping, I dropped them into a brine bucket for a couple of weeks.
> 
> Let us know if you try it, it's good stuff.


Thanks a lot for the info! I will definitely be trying this soon!


----------



## chewmeister (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice looking hams. One of my favorite things to make. I like to brine mine with some maple extract and some ground cloves. Nicely done.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 10, 2016)

Quick question 

 crankybuzzard
.  Putting a small piece of loin in pops brine as soon as I hear back from you.  Did you go regular recipe or did you cut back on the salt?  Thanks!

-Chris


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 10, 2016)

I start at 130 for a couple of hours and then add smoke and bump to 225.  When I hit 145ish, I pull and allow them to rest and cool on my countertop.



I injected the loin chunks 3 or 4 times each  I placed the needle at approximate center and pumped.  After pumping, I dropped them into a brine bucket for 


worktogthr said:


> Quick question
> 
> crankybuzzard
> .  Putting a small piece of loin in pops brine as soon as I hear back from you.  Did you go regular recipe or did you cut back on the salt?  Thanks!
> ...



1/2 cup of salt, original specs for the remaining.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks so much!  Starting off with only about a two pound piece because my freezer is so filled with Vaccuum packed sausages, cold cuts, and other cured and smoked meats.  Hahah I can't eat or give away as much as I cook!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 10, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Might make some of these soon as I love the idea of having thin sliced ham for sandwiches and I got a couple of pork loins in the fridge. What smoking temp did you use after the drying period? Did you inject or was the meat thinner than 2 inches? Thanks!


After drying in the frig for a pellicle


worktogthr said:


> Thanks so much!  Starting off with only about a two pound piece because my freezer is so filled with Vaccuum packed sausages, cold cuts, and other cured and smoked meats.  Hahah I can't eat or give away as much as I cook!



You'll like it!   It's quite lean, so you'll have to add oil to the pan to fry it up, but it's great cold as well.  

I have the opposite problem, I've given too much away and now I'm getting low on my own supply!   Wife was quite irked that she didn't have any breakfast links in the freezer this morning.  Looks like I'll be busy next weekend.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 28, 2016)

Smoked this today.  It looks great and smells great.  Haven't cut into it yet.  I'll have to try a piece right before bed!  Don't want to start a new thread on something I stole from you Cranky.  So here are a couple of pics.













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 28, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 28, 2016






Did not soak it before hand.  Missed that part of your directions.  Hopefully it won't be too salty.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 28, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> Smoked this today.  It looks great and smells great.  Haven't cut into it yet.  I'll have to try a piece right before bed!  Don't want to start a new thread on something I stole from you Cranky.  So here are a couple of pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't steal anything from me at all!

By all means, start a thread, you need credit for your creations!

Looks great to me and I'll bet, after you sample, you'll start planning the next batch!


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 28, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> You didn't steal anything from me at all!
> 
> By all means, start a thread, you need credit for your creations!
> 
> Looks great to me and I'll bet, after you sample, you'll start planning the next batch!



Hhaha thanks.  Maybe I'll make some kind of  sandwich with it and post a thread about that.  Can't wait to cut her open and taste.  Do you usually let it mellow in the fridge for a bit uncovered or is it safe to wrap it up once it cools?


----------



## gary s (Jan 28, 2016)

I agree with CB

Gary


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 28, 2016)

gary s said:


> I agree with CB
> 
> Gary



It wouldn't be too exciting.  Don't have many pics haha


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 28, 2016)

I sliced it up and tasted it.  Very good!  The piece was no thicker than 2 inches anywhere so I didn't inject.  Is that why mine do not appear as pink as yours?













image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 28, 2016


















image.jpeg



__ worktogthr
__ Jan 28, 2016






I was also thinking maybe this is the leaner aide where the meat is really white meat as compared to the rib end that is more pink even raw and uncured.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 29, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> I sliced it up and tasted it. Very good! The piece was no thicker than 2 inches anywhere so I didn't inject. Is that why mine do not appear as pink as yours?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sometimes it just depends on the meat when it comes to color after curing.  I've had deep dark pink, and barely noticeable pink...  I inject almost all the time just because I like knowing that I did it.  How long did you cure?

I see where the probe was in the meat while it was smoking, if anyone asks you about it, tell them about meat worms and the holes they leave behind!


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 29, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Sometimes it just depends on the meat when it comes to color after curing.  I've had deep dark pink, and barely noticeable pink...  I inject almost all the time just because I like knowing that I did it.  How long did you cure?
> 
> I see where the probe was in the meat while it was smoking, if anyone asks you about it, tell them about meat worms and the holes they leave behind!


I cured for 14 days.  I am not concerned that its not fully cured because the light pink that it did get is uniform and I definitely taste the haminess, its great!  hahaha I hate that probe hole.  Ruins the presentation.  The meat worm just might get me out of giving all my smoked and cured goodies away haha


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 29, 2016)

worktogthr said:


> I cured for 14 days.  I am not concerned that its not fully cured because the light pink that it did get is uniform and I definitely taste the haminess, its great!  hahaha I hate that probe hole.  Ruins the presentation.  The meat worm just might get me out of giving all my smoked and cured goodies away haha


14 days, you're cured...

Yeah, when you talk meat worms and show the hole, you get some interesting looks.  Try it on a kid!


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Another advantage of your netting is it just looks cool as sh** when you open the door lol. :points:


----------

